# On impulse I just got three border collie pups and three new kitties



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

They were the cutest, wiggly border collie pups ever...8 weeks old. Here they came, trotting up to me from a field and they are now MINE! And then I couldn't resist...three little baby kitties, also trotting up to me. I was mush and had to adopt them. I just had to. Kittens are practically impossible to refuse. Someone asked if I'm allowed this many animals where I live and I had no words but I shrugged my shoulders in casual I dunno style. :dontknow: I didn't care. 

I wasn't too thrilled with dealing with a litter box. And then I remembered how difficult puppies are and now I have three?????? That litter box. Been there, done that. And I don't want it again in my new house, tracking that stuff all over. More work...like I don't have enough work? I wonder what it will be like to raise 3 border collies on a quarter acre lot. 

My joy soon turned to terror.:afraid: Then I woke up. Thank God it was just a dream. But at first, in my groggy state, I wasn't 100% sure and had to stop in my tracks and think for a minute. This was a dream, wasn't it???  :scared:



This is what I dreamed last night for real. hahaha. Had you going there for a minute, didn't I? :aetsch:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You certainly had me fooled into thinking this was real. 

A few days after a got Babykins I couldn’t find her anywhere in the house. I kept calling her name, looked under beds, in closets etc. I was beginning to wonder if I had gotten a dog or if I was dreaming. Turns out she had slipped into the garage when I threw out some recycling containers. I thought she had come back inside with me. Went to open the door and found a very happy dog. Mine was not a dream, I had indeed gotten a poodle.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry, I knew you were joking in some way, not fooled. However I would call that a nightmare, not a dream/


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I knew it wasn’t true. Yeah, like Catherine said, that would be a nightmare, at least for me ! (thinking about the diarrhea gift Beckie gave me this morning...)


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

LOL Didn't fool me...or at least I was pretty sure...I think your roundly age give or take...though I'd probably do it if I knew it would be for long..eh no maybe not.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Ah sweet dreams,PB


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hahaha...yep, it started out pleasant, seeing those cute little pups but it quickly transformed into a nightmare. I never had a dream like that before where it had both sweet dream and nightmare in one.

LOL Dechi. No kidding. I can't even imagine the terrifying state it would be to have all those babies at once. Holy cow! I wonder how moms with all those multiple human babies get on. OMG! 

Haha Skylar. I think that's hilarious how you said you had to think for a second if you really had a poodle. LOL!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmmmm............... they say everything comes in 3's............could this dream/nightmare mean something? Now that's a scary thought huh? Hahaha!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That's interesting Molly. I always wonder if dreams have some kind of hidden message. I haven't really studied or read much about it. Has anybody here? I wonder what the experts think. The problem is tooooo much researching, reading, looking things up is addictive I've found, at least for me. Every little thing that I'm curious about, I run to Google. lol. And it gets to be too much.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

From some newbie, I might have bought it. 

Not from experienced dog people tho...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think even in a warm and fuzzy dream a small part of my brain would have been reminding me about what happens when puppies get to the cat litter tray ahead of you...!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

fjm said:


> I think even in a warm and fuzzy dream a small part of my brain would have been reminding me about what happens when puppies get to the cat litter tray ahead of you...!



:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I had completely forgotten about that! Eeeeegads! My Lab was really into it. OMG!


----------

